# Flea treatments



## FLM (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been using Advantage Plus but it's hard to find and the price seems to have jumped. Frontline Plus is more available and cheaper but is it as good? What do you folks use?


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I use Advantage for both furkids. I haven't tried Frontline yet, but I would assume there isn't much of a difference. Who knows? =)


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

FLM said:


> I've been using Advantage Plus but it's hard to find and the price seems to have jumped. Frontline Plus is more available and cheaper but is it as good? What do you folks use?


I use Advantage Plus and have read that Frontline Plus isn't as effective as Advantage Plus. Don't know if that's true though. Also, I buy my heartworm and flea meds when they are on sale. I buy at Doctors Foster & Smith... I think their sales are usually in the Fall/Winter when flea meds are needed less. I find they are much less expensive when I compare them to other sites and stores sales. But, I know other people use other places and swear by them too. :smile:


----------



## FLM (Jan 13, 2009)

I meant Advantage Multi. Sorry. It went from $68 to $99 at 1-800Petmeds for a 6-pack. Frontline plus is still around $60.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I use Frontline but ONLY when I see a flea. During flea season, I brush the dogs weekly and run a flea comb through them. If I see a flea on either dog, both dogs get one dose each. If I don't see any fleas, no Frontline. I usually only have to dose once a year. Some years I don't have any fleas at all. Occasionally it takes 2 doses a month apart to handle the little critters.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

I prefer, and have had better results with Advantage but will use Frontline if I don't have Advantage on hand.

Like RFD, we don't use it on a regular basis, only if fleas are found - and that has happened only twice in the past six years. One of the times was when a rescue dog came with fleas. 

We have many people here that use Frontline, and honestly, it doesn't seem to be as effective as it used to be. Maybe the fleas are developing a resistance to it, I don't know. I do know that my Aunt brought in a cat that had fleas and he was kind enough to share them with her four other cats so we treated them all with Frontline and it certainly didn't take care of the problem.


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

*10 natural ways to treat fleas*

This is not my site but I found it the other day and thought it was interesting. It gives the top 10 natural ways to treat fleas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I had been using Frontline until my vet recommended K9 Advantix. I get the same results with both, however.

As far as heartworm preventative, I had been using HeartGuard and the vet recommended Interceptor so I switched to that. My dogs get a monthly heartworm preventative, as I'm sure many of yours do, too.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

oooooppppsss! After reading Labbiemomma's post, I had to go and see what I did use for my animals. I realized I too use K-9 advantix for my dogs and I use Advantage for my cats. But, what I said earlier that I read that Frontline wasn't as good still stands. :redface:


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

I used K9 Advantix on my Newf ONCE right after we adopted her. She became very ill and developed a neurological tremor that she still has today, 5 years later.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

LoveNewfies said:


> I used K9 Advantix on my Newf ONCE right after we adopted her. She became very ill and developed a neurological tremor that she still has today, 5 years later.


OMG that's awful! Was it from the k9? I never heard of that. What did the vet say caused it? Was it too strong? How old was she when you used it? My heart goes out to you... is she doing ok otherwise? :frown:


----------



## Jacksie2006 (Jun 23, 2008)

I used frontline for awhile, and all 3 of my animals were INFESTED with fleas. Since then I tried many flea treatments and have found Revolution to be the best. It also has heartworm preventative...hits 2 birds with one stone!


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> OMG that's awful! Was it from the k9? I never heard of that. What did the vet say caused it? Was it too strong? How old was she when you used it? My heart goes out to you... is she doing ok otherwise? :frown:


She was about a year old when I used it - probably closer to 15 months old. It was indeed caused by the K9 - vet confirmed. It was likely a reaction to the permethrin from what the vets could tell.

She is otherwise OK.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

LoveNewfies said:


> She was about a year old when I used it - probably closer to 15 months old. It was indeed caused by the K9 - vet confirmed. It was likely a reaction to the permethrin from what the vets could tell.
> 
> She is otherwise OK.



I'm sorry to hear that! I really hate to put chemicals on my animals because you don't know how they will respond to it... luckily my pets are doing ok w/what I'm using. I'm glad she is doing ok otherwise!!!! :biggrin:


----------

